
Dig into Nearly 30 Years of Free Classic Science Fiction - ColinWright
http://lifehacker.com/dig-into-nearly-30-years-of-free-classic-science-fictio-1797738492
======
frakr
Direct link to the Archive.org collection of Galaxy Magazine:
[https://archive.org/details/galaxymagazine&tab=collection](https://archive.org/details/galaxymagazine&tab=collection)

~~~
lloydde
and brief HN discussion from about a week ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14994630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14994630)

~~~
ColinWright
That's great - thanks for the link.

